# Suggestions about an effective Computer Cooling System



## lauching860602 (Oct 28, 2011)

Now I am designing a new cooling system device, I am wondering what the most important and the preference of cooling system, Would you mind telling me some useful information in order to establish an useful and suitable cooling system to all of you. Thanks 

The ramifications of this anonymous study may be wide ranging in establishing an effective way to help legions of zealot study and prepare for their Computer Cooling System. 

And this study mainly focus on the likelihood of Air cooling and Liquid cooling systems, and the concern of computer cooling system.

Thanks

Questionnaire about Computer Cooling System Survey


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Suggestions about an effective Computer Cooling System - EXTREME Overclocking Forums


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

I guess that depends on how a computer is being utilized 
Normal desktop for office/home/school use the stock cooling systems work perfectly fine 
then if you get into over clocking and high end gaming then the design of the case, room inside of the case, and what components will need to be cooled bring up the need to be more sophisticated cooling system


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

If your using Sandy Bridge Air is fine, water is over kill really.


----------

